# Seeking Flexi Software Feedback (Any Version)



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Greetings!

I'm seeking solid feedback from anyone here who use any *Flexi* software for cutting, whether it's a Windows or Mac version. I'm referring to FlexiStarter, FlexiSign Pro, FlexiLetter, FlexiPrint&Cut, FlexiDesigner and any other Flexi available.

I've been reading about the Flexi software family this week and I'm finding it easy to be confused by the variety of versions offered! It's one of those things where I'm thinking, there are too many options, scale it down a bit. 

What I'm seeking specifically from feedback is, how well the software works for your cutting needs, do you find it comparable to any other software in the market, where do you get your Flexi support from in your time of need and how great (or not) is your support team for the version of Flexi that you use.

If I purchase any Flexi software, I would use it under Mac OS X, which I have read there is a new version. If anyone here has already used the new Flexi Mac version, please share your experience with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Blue

They do have Flexi out for Mac OSX now. I haven't used it yet. I'm running Flexi off of my mac using parallel desktop. This allows me to run XP or Vista along side OSX. It works great. I'm glad to meet another Mac user on here... not that I would know anything about anything like this but I do know there is a Flexi Sign torrent going around the net and it works well. So I hear that is...


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Nick!

Which Flexi version are you using under Parallels and do you experience sluggishness or any latency running it in this manner? I've read online from some Flexi Windows users that it can be a resource hog.

Also, do you contour cut and have you ever needed to call for support on your Flexi?

I would not have a desire to run Windows anything on my Mac, not even with the assistance of Parallels.


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm using Flexi 7.5 right now on Parallels. I have done a few jobs since I had it setup this way. As for contour cuts are you talking about cutting out printed stickers or are you talking about cutting vector graphics? 

The vector graphics are no problem. As for the contour cut printed graphics, it's a little more tricky. I can show you how if you like. I'm sorry to say I just trashed a guide I made on how to do this. I made it for a guy I used to work with and I couldn't see why I would ever need it again. I guess I was wrong. When it come to help, I think if you buy Flexi from Signwarehouse.com you will get some kind of tech support but I'm not too sure about that. You need to look into it.

I know Flexi can slow down when it comes to working with high resolution images for print. My buddy had in his words "the best Dell money can buy" slow down all the time with high res stuff on 8.5. So I would print stuff 72-150 dpi at size and it would fix his problem. The prints would come out beautiful. 

Below are Digital prints using contour cut mounted on scooter board and cut out with a rotozip. Don't look at me I didn't pick the images.

[media]http://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/3/9/26/f_contourcutm_4fceb83.jpg[/media]


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I use flexi pro. For cutting it is probably as good as any of the programs get. Not a whole lot to cutting programs, you can always design in another and transfer over to flexi. 

I use a pc so I can't help with the mac.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I use FlexiSign Pro 7.6
Although I don't use it on a Mac I can tell you it is a great program. I prefer to design in Corel most of the time then import into Flexi but Flexi has some tools I like better then corel and visa versa.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Salt_Of_Design said:


> I'm using Flexi 7.5 right now on Parallels. I have done a few jobs since I had it setup this way. As for contour cuts are you talking about cutting out printed stickers or are you talking about cutting vector graphics?
> 
> The vector graphics are no problem. As for the contour cut printed graphics, it's a little more tricky. I can show you how if you like. I'm sorry to say I just trashed a guide I made on how to do this. I made it for a guy I used to work with and I couldn't see why I would ever need it again. I guess I was wrong. When it come to help, I think if you buy Flexi from Signwarehouse.com you will get some kind of tech support but I'm not too sure about that. You need to look into it.
> 
> ...


LOL! Cute cut outs. 

Actually, I'm speaking of both - contour cutting vector graphics created in or imported to the Flexi software and contour cutting printouts from a desktop printer.

I received information that contour cutting printouts is possible in any Windows version of Flexi but not for Flexi Mac. I'm not sure of this and hope to confirm next week.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm seeking solid feedback from anyone here who use any *Flexi* software for cutting, whether it's a Windows or Mac version. I'm referring to FlexiStarter, FlexiSign Pro, FlexiLetter, FlexiPrint&Cut, FlexiDesigner and any other Flexi available.
> 
> ...


I am a mac user, but my daughter talked me into putting it on her dell.She recently moved to Hawaii and took the computer w/her. Forced me to buy NON MAC laptop. (hate that) I have flexi letter. I had huge problems with the security key. If you have nothing else better to do and have a few months to learn, then go for it. It is overpriced, and it is way more than I needed. I ended up purchasing corel x13 for $90. I believe for my needs, I was certainly oversold. Corel does everything I could want, and isn't so confusing. Now, if you are going to be doing signs and billboards, ok. I do lots of apparel personalized stuff. I bought a cd from stahl's w/templates and great clipart - it was the best $ I ever spent. (you have to have corel for it to work, and I am not sure about corel for the mac) I only use my non Mac for the cutter. I bought a graphtech cutter. Machine is great, but no support from the dealer I bought it from. I would recommend you checking out specialty graphics website in West Chicago IL. I my all my vinyl from him and he is extremely knowledgeable and helpful. I wish I would have bought my cutter from him. He has great info on his site, and will talk to you on the phone. Stahl's is good, but they sell Roland and Ioline. Think twice about flexi anything. You have pay for any support and they for everything! Good luck!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

sportkids said:


> I am a mac user, but my daughter talked me into putting it on her dell.She recently moved to Hawaii and took the computer w/her. Forced me to buy NON MAC laptop. (hate that) I have flexi letter. I had huge problems with the security key. If you have nothing else better to do and have a few months to learn, then go for it. It is overpriced, and it is way more than I needed. I ended up purchasing corel x13 for $90. I believe for my needs, I was certainly oversold. Corel does everything I could want, and isn't so confusing. Now, if you are going to be doing signs and billboards, ok. I do lots of apparel personalized stuff. I bought a cd from stahl's w/templates and great clipart - it was the best $ I ever spent. (you have to have corel for it to work, and I am not sure about corel for the mac) I only use my non Mac for the cutter. I bought a graphtech cutter. Machine is great, but no support from the dealer I bought it from. I would recommend you checking out specialty graphics website in West Chicago IL. I my all my vinyl from him and he is extremely knowledgeable and helpful. I wish I would have bought my cutter from him. He has great info on his site, and will talk to you on the phone. Stahl's is good, but they sell Roland and Ioline. Think twice about flexi anything. You have pay for any support and they for everything! Good luck!


I appreciate your informative reply and opinion on the Flexi product you purchased. I learned today that one dealer of FlexiStarter charges $49/incident after the first 30 days of the Flexi software purchase and if the customer does not order supplies from them.

I'm glad to know this info about support costs as you and that particular dealer has mentioned. I can now ask about support costs from the other Flexi dealers I've been referred to and make an informed decision before investing in this software.


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

AdriaticBlue said:


> LOL! Cute cut outs.
> 
> Actually, I'm speaking of both - contour cutting vector graphics created in or imported to the Flexi software and contour cutting printouts from a desktop printer.
> 
> I received information that contour cutting printouts is possible in any Windows version of Flexi but not for Flexi Mac. I'm not sure of this and hope to confirm next week.


Well Blue a couple things come to mind. I’m not sure if you can contour cut a print from a desktop printer. If I remember correctly you need to leave 3 to 4 inches of media around the edges of your image for registration marks. The registration marks are needed for the optics on the plotter. You need to send the image to print via the production manager and I’m not sure if you can setup a desktop printer with the production manager software. Also does your plotter have optics on it? 

Again regarding Flexi I think it’s a great program packed with great tools for you to grow into. I know when you buy Flexi Pro you will get a ton of training DVDs/software. I had been using Illustrator for years before I started using Flexi in A Sign-A-Rama I worked for. It wasn’t a big deal making the jump but I still do most of my vector work in illustrator before importing into Flexi. I still think illustrators Pen tool for vector use is much easier to use. If you know the illustrator vector basics like compound masking, vector welding, pen tools and so on you will be ok after learning how to send jobs to plot and print. 

Also a couple years back I was using a software call LXI, available at signwarehouse.com It’s exactly the same as Flexi, I believe it’s the same producer. I want to say scanvec? It’s “Sign Warehouses” house brand software. Great part is they have it for Mac and it’s half the price. If you are looking to do large prints, vinyl sign work, vehicle graphics, banners, and permit drawings Flexi or LXI is what you want. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Interesting take on that LXI Version. I thought I did my homework when I bought my machine. I bought it locally (Sign Outlet, Lisle IL) so I didn't have to pay shipping. They told me NOT to buy the Mac version because there was no support for it. They swiped my card, gave me the box, and said it is so easy. That dealer made me feel like an idiot if I called or even stopped by w/a question. I felt like I was bothering them. The most helpful person there was the shipping guy, Jose; and he has left recently. I wish I would have known about Specialty Graphics in West Chicago IL. He is helpful and I buy all my goods from him. Support is important. I have heard good things about the signwarehouse people, too. Live and let learn!


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

sportkids said:


> Interesting take on that LXI Version. I thought I did my homework when I bought my machine. I bought it locally (Sign Outlet, Lisle IL) so I didn't have to pay shipping. They told me NOT to buy the Mac version because there was no support for it. They swiped my card, gave me the box, and said it is so easy. That dealer made me feel like an idiot if I called or even stopped by w/a question. I felt like I was bothering them. The most helpful person there was the shipping guy, Jose; and he has left recently. I wish I would have known about Specialty Graphics in West Chicago IL. He is helpful and I buy all my goods from him. Support is important. I have heard good things about the signwarehouse people, too. Live and let learn!


I know it's hard Sport, customer service isn't what it should be most places. Did you get the hang of LXI? Have you ever used Flexi?


----------



## Ostacks (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm new to sign making and purchased flexi from a friend of a friend. I don't know where to start I accidently made a vinyl decal one night and for the life of me can't remeber what I did. The guy I bought it from said to use the wand, mask it and presto. Well I'm 3 days in and sparks aren't flying. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME????


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have used flexi for several years and have no problems. I use it to cut graphics and clean up vector files. If you want an outline hit outline, if you want a distortion hit distortion...just that simple to use.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

My brother is doing the design work in flexi and is getting the hang of it. I'm an impatient, visual learner. I will let him know about your post. He makes decals and learns something new in flexi everyday. We have flexi letter, corel and ACS Rhinestone Cutting Program. He is self taught and spends a good amount of time and has come along way!


----------



## Ostacks (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm still burning the mid night oil trying to figure it all out. It's getting better i'm just impatient as well and want it to work as promised from the seller. He says I may need to reinstall it. Do you guys know where I can find videos on how to make decals with flexi???


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

*www.youtube.com ** *


Are you trying to create decals from the beginning -- ie. a blank page -- or do you have something you can copy, or vectorize? If so, what format is it in -- JPEG, BMP or similar, or another file type?

Honestly, I am a very, very disappointed Flexi Pro v.8 user (considering the price of it). I have yet to find a feature that I actually think is helpful. To me, nothing is easy to edit. I do have a computer/program conflict I believe though -- I have severe jerking _constantly_. That said, there's not much to do about it, as we have to have it for the Mutoh printer. Anyway... I do most designing in Corel and just export into Flexi..... 
Just my experience.


----------



## uprichukalaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry for bumping a dead thread.
Can anyone tell me what vector format works for FlexiSign Vinyl Express LXi Apprentice? I use Adobe Illustrator for creating vectors.


----------

